# Bonding Bunnies, fighting and flopping



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 2, 2016)

So I just had my first successful bonding session (I think...) And my two buns would fight, then flop. Ignore each other for a bit, fight, and then flop again! Has anyone seen this behavior? What was the outcome if the bonded bunnies relationship?


----------



## Azerane (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think the flopping is them being relaxed, I think it's more of a break from the fighting and a "time out". In the picture they both still look quite on alert and are clearly keeping a good distance from each other. What are their fights like? I'm assuming you're breaking them up as soon as you can? Have you tried preventing fights by adding a divider between them before they reach the moment where one bites the other? Allowing ongoing fights is only going to hurt the bond in my opinion.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you Azerane! They are not allowed to fight. Behind the camera is me wearing oven mitts. Since then they have flopped very close to each other with no fighting. We almost had grooming yesterday to. Their pens are also right beside each other. With the divider up the are very friendly. While they haven't flopped they have pressed up against each other and begged for attention. Everything seemed to be going very well until this evening. A big fight broke out and I'm worried we ruined all the progress we had made.


----------



## ts786 (Apr 19, 2016)

Have you tried completely rearranging the furniture/enclosure setup/timed routines? This is sometimes very effective.


----------



## Buns16rouge (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi guys I have a bonded pair male Rex and female Flemish/Dutch cross. I rescued a newzeland rabbit some one left her in a box near the road I am trying to bond each rabbit separately any tips to make the trio process easier. My bonded pair sit together in a cage right next to the Newzeland and in stressful situations their fine. (Car ride) But how long would it take for all of them to be in the pen together.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 22, 2016)

Buns16rouge said:


> Hi guys I have a bonded pair male Rex and female Flemish/Dutch cross. I rescued a newzeland rabbit some one left her in a box near the road I am trying to bond each rabbit separately any tips to make the trio process easier. My bonded pair sit together in a cage right next to the Newzeland and in stressful situations their fine. (Car ride) But how long would it take for all of them to be in the pen together.



Is the New Zealand spayed? What are the ages and neuter status of all of the rabbits?
Trios can work, but the introduction of the 3rd rabbit also has the potential of breaking the original bond


----------



## Buns16rouge (Jun 23, 2016)

The bonded pair are fixed I will be spaying the New Zealand soon sometimes the bonded pair nip each other thinking it's her because she sprays everywhere but for the most part when I swap cages it takes a day and then they don't fuss. In the bonded pair, the male is dominant and today bonding with the New Zealand the male rabbit did not want to surrender with her it went back a and forth for whose on top but it ended up with the New Zealand starting a fight. I'm sure things will calm down when she's spayed.


----------



## Buns16rouge (Jun 23, 2016)

Male just turned three
Female bonded to male one
Unknown age New Zealand


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 23, 2016)

Since the NZ isn't spayed, I'd stop and wait til she is. Otherwise, any potential progress will be lost, and you'll just stress them out even more.


----------



## Buns16rouge (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you yes we have fully/successfully bonded the trio and they all love each other


----------

